# Recommended classical music for a beginner?



## Wiglaf (Jun 2, 2014)

I am a 17 year old male who has just recently discovered a strong passion for classical music. For the last several months now I have watched and listened to countless operas, symphonies, choral works, chamber etc., yet still feel like a novice in the field. The only composers I truly know and like are the big ones, so if someone can recommend a few of the essential composers I am missing out on, it would be greatly appreciated. Although I would prefer recommendations that are similar to my musical tastes, any recommendation will be welcomed. 

I love the three "big" composers (Mozart, Beethoven & Bach) equally and truly adore Beethoven's symphonies (especially No. 3 and No.9), Mozart's operas (Don Giovanni & the Marriage of Figaro are my favorites) and Bach's choral works (Mass in B minor, St. Matthew & St. John Passion) as well as his keyboard works (Art of the Fugue). I also enjoy Handel's operas and oratorios (I didn't like the Water Music suites or most of the instrumental works), Puccini and Verdi's operas (as you can tell, I am a gigantic fan of opera) and some Wagner (Tristan und Isolde was a life-changing experience).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Orchestra and Solo & Chamber music sections of these forums have recommendation lists pinned to their tops.

Beyond that, there are thousands of recommendations. You like vocal/choral works (some people don't). You could push further towards the present:

Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
Faure Requiem
Britten Peter Grimes

Again, there are so many possibilities. If you're using YouTube or Spotify rather than buying recordings first, then experiment a bit.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

you love the big 3 that is good. Don't ever try to exhaust them because you cannot. As you listen to them, don't forget to read their bios so as to get a full understanding of their music.
From the big 3, you can easily step to those who they influence and those who influenced them i.e Haydn, Brahms, Beethoven, then you can savor their other contemporaries.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For someone who recently discovered classical music, sounds like you've done a lifetime of listening already.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> For someone who recently discovered classical music, sounds like you've done a lifetime of listening already.


Yes, it looked suspicious for sure! (not to say it's not genuine)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Yes, it looked suspicious for sure! (not to say it's not genuine)


It would take me at least a year of non-stop listening to claim all those pieces for my resumé.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

You are hardly a beginner, Wiglaf!
When I was 17 I listened to a lot of violinconcerto's, I'd recommend Mendelssohn and Sibelius and then the 20th century Russian guys.
As said by GreenMamba; youtube is your friend in finding music.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Explore, Wiglaf, explore!!!

Use your ears at this stage, just your ears. There will be plenty of time for you to wade through the mud of passsionate recommendations later on


----------



## Wiglaf (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm very persistent to learn it all, my friend! And surely so far I haven't learned that much (I haven't listened to all of Verdi & Puccini, only Aida, Otello, La Boheme, Turandot & Tosca) and I haven't learned any of these pieces-I don't even know how to play a single instrument!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I myself was first taken in by piano music, as well as concertos. So, I'll recommend Rachmaninov's four piano concertos. The second and third are the most iconic, with the second being just *this* much more popular. The first is kind of ignored, and I think that's a shame because it has some great moments. The fourth is weird, but still good. This one, Rach lets the modernist in him shine. The Isle of the Dead has no piano, it's a symphonic poem that is very fluid and moving, a perfect pairing to the Bocklin painting that inspired it. Finally, the Second Symphony is the most popular of the three symphonies, and certainly the most accessible. The first movement is like the Isle of the Dead, in that it starts out calm and hauntingly beautiful, but goes through a bit of a musical roller coaster in terms of mood. The second movement is a dramatic fast movement, reminiscent of the symphonic dances. The third is a lovely, heavy and lush slow movement, and the finale is rowdy with an "everything will be ok" kind of attitude.

Check out: Piano Concertos 2 and 3, The Isle of the Dead

These next two might be a little daunting for a beginner to listen to, but if you love Beethoven and Wagner, I don't see why I shouldn't. Bruckner and Mahler, of the two Mahler is more accessible. Mahler is very passionate and emotionally "out there". His first four symphonies originally had explicate programs dealing with nature, while the last symphonies were more focused on counterpoint. All 10 are written for large orchestras. While Bruckner didn't write for nearly as big of an orchestra as Mahler called for, his music still sounds big. He is more restrained in emotion, yet over the course of the movement, it comes out little by little more. Some describe his music as "religious" and "transcendent", though I feel they may be praising it a little too much (but who can blame them? If you listen to his music, you'd understand :lol

Check out: Mahler Symphonies 1, 2, 4; Bruckner Symphonies 3, 4, 7 (if you're really adventurous, try the 9th: that's what got me into Bruckner)

You mentioned Beethoven, but only the symphonies. I'll add that you should really listen to his piano concertos as well. Nos. 3, 4, and 5 are the most popular, while many consider the 4th to be his masterpiece of the set. I personally hold the 5th close to my heart, and I do adore the first two, which are much more conservative, though still uniquely Beethoven. Add a few Haydn-like musical jokes and you have two very delightful works. Also, the sister of the 9th symphony is the Missa Solemnis, which some consider his greatest masterpiece. If you love Beethoven, and large scale choral works, you can NOT miss the Missa

Check out: Beethoven, Piano Concertos 1, 3, 4, 5; Missa Solemnis

Mendelssohn's not one of my higher favorites, but he's still written some great music. The Hebrides Overture "Fingel's Cave" is an overture that's sounds like it came from a Lord of the Rings soundtrack; lots of fun! While the 3rd and 4th symphonies are his most popular, the 2nd has long been a favorite of mine (it's also a choral symphony, to spike your interest). Of the choral works he wrote, I am only familiar with Die Erste Walpurgisnacht, which is a secular cantata telling a somewhat humorous story of pagans scaring Christians away so they could celebrate their holiday. 

Check out: Mendelssohn, The Hebrides; Symphonies 2, 3, 4; Die Erste Walpurgisnacht

This seems like a long enough list for now. Happy listening!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh well, there's always Der Ring des Nibelungen between 8PM and 9:30 PM.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

OK... you have a love of vocal work and big opera. Why not check out Vivaldi's choral works, Haydn's masses and oratorios, Gustav Mahler, Tchaikovsky's operas, Richard Strauss' operas. Just a few suggestions.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wiglaf said:


> I am a 17 year old male who has just recently discovered a strong passion for classical music. For the last several months now I have watched and listened to countless operas, symphonies, choral works, chamber etc., yet still feel like a novice in the field. The only composers I truly know and like are the big ones, so if someone can recommend a few of the essential composers I am missing out on, it would be greatly appreciated. Although I would prefer recommendations that are similar to my musical tastes, any recommendation will be welcomed.
> 
> I love the three "big" composers (Mozart, Beethoven & Bach) equally and truly adore Beethoven's symphonies (especially No. 3 and No.9), Mozart's operas (Don Giovanni & the Marriage of Figaro are my favorites) and Bach's choral works (Mass in B minor, St. Matthew & St. John Passion) as well as his keyboard works (Art of the Fugue). I also enjoy Handel's operas and oratorios (I didn't like the Water Music suites or most of the instrumental works), Puccini and Verdi's operas (as you can tell, I am a gigantic fan of opera) and some Wagner (Tristan und Isolde was a life-changing experience).


I would say not to take our word for anything. Get a book on the history of music or an introduction to it - something like Craig Wright's _Listening to Music_ or Jan Swafford's _The Vintage Guide to Classical Music_ - and go through that. I love shooting the bull on the old internet, but I wouldn't want to have learned everything I know here.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

You don't sound like too much of a beginner to me...that's probably over 20 hours of music in your post alone!


----------



## Wiglaf (Jun 2, 2014)

All very good recommendations, thanks!


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Wiglaf said:


> I am a 17 year old male who has just recently discovered a strong passion for classical music. For the last several months now I have watched and listened to countless operas, symphonies, choral works, chamber etc., yet still feel like a novice in the field. The only composers I truly know and like are the big ones, so if someone can recommend a few of the essential composers I am missing out on, it would be greatly appreciated. Although I would prefer recommendations that are similar to my musical tastes, any recommendation will be welcomed.
> 
> I love the three "big" composers (Mozart, Beethoven & Bach) equally and truly adore Beethoven's symphonies (especially No. 3 and No.9), Mozart's operas (Don Giovanni & the Marriage of Figaro are my favorites) and Bach's choral works (Mass in B minor, St. Matthew & St. John Passion) as well as his keyboard works (Art of the Fugue). I also enjoy Handel's operas and oratorios (I didn't like the Water Music suites or most of the instrumental works), Puccini and Verdi's operas (as you can tell, I am a gigantic fan of opera) and some Wagner (Tristan und Isolde was a life-changing experience).


Great choices all. You've got great instincts. Trust them. One suggestion: National Public Radio did a fine series a couple of years ago called the "NPR 50". Ted Libbey recommends 50 essential works and discusses a classic performance of each. Each of the 50 is discussed in a 5-7 minute program (that you can stream), with links to listen to one entire movement of the recommended work. It's a good place to start. Here's the link:
http://www.npr.org/series/99866406/the-npr-classical-50/?ps=sa

That said, let me second Science's recommendation to do some reading alongside your listening. His recommended books are good starting points. Given the draw you feel into earlier music, at some point consider exploring the 20th century and contemporary music. Recommended reading: Alex Ross' _The Rest is Noise: Listening to the 20th Century_ -- well written, well researched, not technical. Given that you seem interested in vocal music, at some point explore the vocal music of the contemporary Estonian composer Arvo Part.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I would suggest that if one starts with Tchaikovsky, one cannot go wrong. In my experience and from conversations with other music lovers I've found that so many of us who cherish classical music first encountered it or became enamored of it through something by Peter Ilyich. I certainly did.

Please take a look at my post "Way Leads to Way" (#34) at http://www.talkclassical.com/32456-simple-classical-music-3.html .


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I would suggest that if one starts with Tchaikovsky, one cannot go wrong. In my experience and from conversations with other music lovers I've found that so many of us who cherish classical music first encountered it or became enamored of it through something by Peter Ilyich. I certainly did.
> 
> Please take a look at my post "Way Leads to Way" (#34) at http://www.talkclassical.com/32456-simple-classical-music-3.html .


Recently I saw the Florida Orchestra perform Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony. To say the very least, it was intense. Before that I've always liked classical music when I've heard it, but I never was really into it. Tchaikovsky's first Piano Concerto was really the first classical work I liked, other than a few pieces of works from "100 Essential Classical Songs" from iTunes. Now I am interested in classical music and intend to see more performances by the Florida Orchestra, thanks in no small part to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Let me add an observation for all of you "newbies" to this wonderful art form we call "classical music". When you step into this world -- actually, universe is a better term.... When you step into this universe known as "classical music" you have nearly a millennium worth of works to explore. Hundreds of thousands of pieces, you'll never get a chance to hear them all. But the potential is limitless.

Compare to those who lock themselves into a pop music genre. Say ... contemporary hip-hop or dance music, or "Oldies" (music of the '50s and '60s ... and now even '70s and, gasp!, '80s), or Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd, or Country Western ... or even "jazz" .... Such ones have, at best 10, 20, 30 ... maybe 100 years of music to choose from. Think of the limitations of that? Consider the difference in the sound of rock music from, say, the mid '60s to today. Now, consider the difference available in a genre of music, "classical", that spans 1000 years. The difference is like that of exploring shades of yellow (rock music) compared to exploring the full spectrum of the rainbow, including pushing on past infra-red and ultra-violet.

Devotion to classical music is a worthy life-long passion that never exhausts itself. I still listen to records I collected when I was a teenager -- Tchaikowsky's First Concerto with Ashkenazy, the Beethoven symphonies, Haydn's "Surprise", Schubert's "Unfinished" -- and they remain fresh and exciting to this day. I compare that to the record collections of acquaintances from my earlier years. Most of those folks no longer have their pop records, or if they do they are hidden away in a dusty box somewhere. In some cases folks are even embarrassed to admit they once worshipped at the shrine of the Monkees, or David Cassidy, or Black Sabbath. 

Hey ... I'm not suggesting that there is anything wrong with popular music or rock. (I actually collect punk rock albums and have quite a collection, especially of those which feature "teeth" on the covers.) But the music of the classical composers doesn't seem to go out of style in any significant way. I remember the disco craze, when the Bee Gees and Village People ruled the airwaves. Few folks today devote much energy to those bands' music, except as a curiosity from a forgotten era. (More fortunately, perhaps, is that the fashion of the day has an even lesser impact today than does the music!) Today it's hip-hop and rap and Beyoncé and GaGa and whomever the latest incarnation of "The Voice" will turn up as a winner .... And people are loading this stuff into their iPods and phones and whatever. But will they be interested in those sounds some fifty years from now? Will those sounds stimulate their hearts to sublime pleasures, pique their minds and imaginations, rouse the old blood and excite new passions?

I still enjoy classical music from my youth (after hearing a piece by Tchaikovsky played in a music class in school) and my old records are still fresh with sounds I enjoy and appreciate and am not embarrassed to talk about. And I've gone so much farther in my explorations, again covering a 1000 years worth of music. It's simply an awesome experience, this passion for classical music. Which is why I visit such boards as this, and promote my love for this art. It is always my hope that I may, like that teacher from my childhood, prompt someone out there to reach out and grasp onto the classical music experience and thereby change their life forever, for the better. Much for the better.

So, just relax, settle in, look over the suggestions given, and explore. You needn't like everything. You may lose interest in things you seemed to like at first hearing. But there is so much to this universe you will want to explore -- the richness is without end; and eventually you will find your way. And you will never look back. Certainly not with regrets.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

You need Brahms!!

Try the:

Piano concertos
Violin concerto
Symphonies
German requiem
Piano quintet op. 34
Piano trio op. 8
Variations on a theme of Handel
Variations on a theme of Paganini


----------



## Zlatorog (May 31, 2014)

Alypius said:


> Great choices all. You've got great instincts. Trust them. One suggestion: National Public Radio did a fine series a couple of years ago called the "NPR 50". Ted Libbey recommends 50 essential works and discusses a classic performance of each. Each of the 50 is discussed in a 5-7 minute program (that you can stream), with links to listen to one entire movement of the recommended work. It's a good place to start. Here's the link:
> http://www.npr.org/series/99866406/the-npr-classical-50/?ps=sa
> 
> That said, let me second Science's recommendation to do some reading alongside your listening. His recommended books are good starting points. Given the draw you feel into earlier music, at some point consider exploring the 20th century and contemporary music. Recommended reading: Alex Ross' _The Rest is Noise: Listening to the 20th Century_ -- well written, well researched, not technical. Given that you seem interested in vocal music, at some point explore the vocal music of the contemporary Estonian composer Arvo Part.


Thanks for this. As a 36-year-old novice listener who also recently discovered a passion for classical music, I also appreciate the recommendations from everyone.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

View attachment 43772
View attachment 43773
I started with the best of series of RCA here are 2 that i have now.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^Not a bad way to start out.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

You may want to try listing from the book "1001 Classical Recordings You Must Hear Before You Die". I'm in the process of going through the list (1/3 way through now). The list is in chronological order, so you can pick your favorite music and start around the music from the same period. The music on the list is mostly agreeable. Hope you enjoy the list!

http://rateyourmusic.com/list/Sator...u_must_hear_before_you_die__2007_us_edition_/


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Some recordings

Beethoven - Symphonies - Szell
Beethoven - Piano Concertos - Fleisher
Beethoven - Piano Sonatas - Arrau
Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Milstein

Brahms - Symphonies - Norrington
Brahms - Piano Concertos - Fleisher
Brahms - Violin Concerto - Zehetmair
Variations on a theme of Handel & Waltzes Op. 39 - Fleisher

Chopin - Piano Concertos - Zimerman
Chopin - Preludes & Nocturnes - Arrau

Dvorak - Cello Concerto - Rostropovich

Liszt - Piano Concertos - Arrau

Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos - Shelley
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto 2 - Milstein

Mozart - Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras
Mozart - Piano Concertos - Brendel
Mozart - Requiem - Harnoncourt

Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini - Fleisher
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concertos - Shelley

Schubert - Piano Sonata 21 - Fleisher

Schumann - Piano Concerto - Fleisher
Schumann - Violin Concerto - Zehetmair
Schumann - Fantaisie Op. 17 - Richter


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

satoru said:


> You may want to try listing from the book "1001 Classical Recordings You Must Hear Before You Die". I'm in the process of going through the list (1/3 way through now). The list is in chronological order, so you can pick your favorite music and start around the music from the same period. The music on the list is mostly agreeable. Hope you enjoy the list!
> 
> http://rateyourmusic.com/list/Sator...u_must_hear_before_you_die__2007_us_edition_/


Of course, such a publication is quite age dependent. It may be the perfect gift for a nine year old but may be too frustrating and depressing to give to a 65 year old.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't forget about F. J. Haydn and G. P. Telemann:

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise', 1st movement:





The Creation (oratorio) - The heavens are telling the glory of God:





G. P. Telemann, Suite for Recorder in A minor:





Concerto in E minor for Flute, Recorder & Strings in E minor:


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Of course, such a publication is quite age dependent. It may be the perfect gift for a nine year old but may be too frustrating and depressing to give to a 65 year old.


 The book lists some pieces like Ligeti's "Le Grand Macabre"... Surely not for a nine years old... No, no, no.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

satoru said:


> The book lists some pieces like Ligeti's "Le Grand Macabre"... Surely not for a nine years old... No, no, no.


A 9 year-old has plenty of time to listen to Le Grand Macabre and the other 1000 works before he dies. A 65 year-old, perhaps not.

(i.e., you missed hpowders' joke).


----------

